# Cracked lips



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

This time of year I suffer from really bad cracked lips. To the extent that if I smile my lips bleed.

I use lip salve and moisturise obsessively but nothing seems to help.

Anyone got any tips, or recommendations for how I could prevent this?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

canestan, i know it sounds silly but when i was on holiday they got burnt and cracked, used it for 3 days and was back to normal.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Carmex is good for the old lips when a bit cracked.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Vitamin E ointment is very good


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)




----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

rub them with slices of cucumber


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i suffer the same GB. each side of my mouth cracks and i look like the joker ffs. i just plaster my lips with vaseline at night.

i'm interested in the replies


----------



## scotty-boy (Nov 5, 2010)

do you lick/bite your lips alot? do you wipe your mouth after you drink? my mrs uses vaseline.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

I get craked lips to it doesnt help that i always bite the loose bits of skin off :lol: has to be done. I just plaster them in chap stick.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

scotty-boy said:


> do you lick/bite your lips alot? do you wipe your mouth after you drink? my mrs uses vaseline.


The drier they get the more I tend to lick them, but I'm making a conscious effort to moisturise instead of lick.

They tend to be very cracked in the morning and when I wake up they tend to bleed.

Vaseline for some reason also doesn't help.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Why did i read this thread, cant stop licking my lips now lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...stop wearing mini skirts...?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Try and wash AROUND your lips when you shower.

When you brush your teeth let as little get on the outside of your lips as possible.

Use Vaseline intensive care through the day and at night. Tastes a bit funny but it really works. Much better than Petroleum Jelly.

Try and wear something round your lips when out and about. High colar, scarf...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

:lol: Sorry Ken!

Sulik will try that, except the wearing something across my face. Lot of anti islamic stuff going on in Germany right now and if I cover my face with a scarf I get abuse (even though I'm not arabic or follow islam) :ban:


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

2-3000ui vit D3 + 10-15mg zinc citrate + 1-2gr epa/dha (best krill oil) + 4-800ui vit E (natural source) + 25-50,000ui beta-carotene + 1-2gr vit C + 100%rda B complex

do NOT wet lips with saliva. never. use cocoa butter and massage lips with fingers several times per day.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Interesting combo of supps, will never use krill oil though, and at present spend my cash on real food. Supps are a luxury.

Am working on the not licking lips.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

This isn't the thread my filthy mind was expecting


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Probably because it isn't the A/L. :tt2:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> This time of year I suffer from really bad cracked lips. To the extent that if I smile my lips bleed.
> 
> I use lip salve and moisturise obsessively but nothing seems to help.
> 
> Anyone got any tips, or recommendations for how I could prevent this?


 Put vaseline on them just before bed


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

i use nivea lip balm, its the best one out there, i should know as i have lips like a lizards ****! This really sorts them out, 10 x better than any of the others.

This one

http://www.nivea.co.uk/products/lip-care/Essential-Care

how gay do i sound :whistling:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Probably because it isn't the A/L. :tt2:


Very true! On a slightly more helpful note, I've always found Blistex the daddy when I've got cracked lips :thumbup1:


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

unfortunately food is not enough for micronutrients needs, expecially if you workout hard or lead stressful life. this does not dipend on pesticides or chemicals.

that stack (plus MSM and taurine) is also lovely for skin, nails and hair care. with ALA and Co-Q10 (plus electrolytes as salt of Mn an K) could be helpful for releive mestrual pain and premestrual syndrom.

think about it

bye


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Am working on the not licking lips.


The Vaseline intensive care will help with that. Tastes all chemically.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> The Vaseline intensive care will help with that. Tastes all chemically.


It's working very well. Now all I need to do is stop my hair from drying out...Off to up my fishoil intake.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's working very well. Now all I need to do is stop my hair from drying out...Off to up my fishoil intake.


as i said...if u stop wearing mini skirts in the winter u won't get chapped lips.....

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

if my lips get really bad I use a thing called blistex, works a treat and makes your lips tingle too


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's working very well. Now all I need to do is stop my hair from drying out...Off to up my fishoil intake.


Do you drink water often?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

The Nivea lip balm is good but I find the Neutrogena one even better, definitely worth looking into as I suffer with this every year and the Neutrogena works wonders.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Matt, yes I do drink enough to stay hydrated. It's the windchill that causes the problem I suspect...or my freakishly oversized lips :lol:

Pey....You know I don't wear miniskirts in December, too busy putting on the winter padding.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a massive split in my lip for about 2 years, it would almost heal then split again, I went to see a dermatologist who tried a catalogue of different creams etc and none of them worked, they even discussed surgery as the split was so deep, then a girl I worked with gave me a tin of Vaseline (sounds obvious but I'd never tried it) within about a week it had started to heal, within a month - gone! So regular application of Vaseline is what worked for me.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Just buy some lipbalm mate, i use loads of the stuff yeah laugh it up guys  i have really thick lips they dry out and crack damn easy so i just put a bit of it on a few times a day


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Smear dog sh1t on them to deter licking :thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

pira said:


> Carmex is good for the old lips when a bit cracked.


nothing beats this stuff. find it in boots. i work outside all the time when on the farm, cold frost mornings etc. i rate this stuff as the best product out there! and no i dont have shares in it lol

guarantee you wont be disapointed. cheery stuff is vile, so go for original yellow!


----------

